# Gfx Rims W/ Gbc Dirt Commander



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

Just installed some new rims and tires. Put on some Gbc Dirt Commanders on Gfx wheels. Seem to be a decent tire for hunting, plowing and trail riding. Time will tell.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A great tire. I guy I ride with has them on his 850XP. Good anywhere...even snow. Tough too.


----------

